# Arrow Diameter



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Not quite that simple of course. It also depends on the equipment class you're shooting. I'm pretty sure any IFAA round has no arrow restriction. For FITA events Recurve, Compound & Barebow require the 9.3 mm max diameter, but Bowhunter Unlimited & Limited classes do not have a diameter restriction.
The information is all in the OAA rules and regulations on the OAA website.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I thought it was just open class that didn't have a restriction. Now I have to go find it in the book.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

In Ontario for the _recurve and compound divisions_ only, there is the 9.3mm restriction for any FITA rounds. This means OAA indoor 10-ring and OAA outdoor target championships, and any registered rounds like FITA Stars and indoor records-registered rounds. I don't think anyone in Ontario runs a FITA field round, but if they did and it was registered, then the restriction would also apply there.

Everything else, regardless of the round or equipment class, has the 27XX size limit. You can use 27XX arrows in the recurve and compound divisions for the 3D, 5-ring and Field (IFAA round) championships.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Stash said:


> In Ontario for the _recurve and compound divisions_ only, there is the 9.3mm restriction for any FITA rounds. This means OAA indoor 10-ring and OAA outdoor target championships, and any registered rounds like FITA Stars and indoor records-registered rounds. I don't think anyone in Ontario runs a FITA field round, but if they did and it was registered, then the restriction would also apply there.
> 
> Everything else, regardless of the round or equipment class, has the 27XX size limit. You can use 27XX arrows in the recurve and compound divisions for the 3D, 5-ring and Field (IFAA round) championships.


Thanks Stash!
The reason I am asking is I was going to purchase some new "line cutting"arrows and want to make sure that I can use them for both 3D and OAA indoors. 
Some of the arrows like Victory X Killers, Gold Tip Triple X and Carbon Express XJammers seems to have too large an outside diameter for indoors.
So 9.3mm would be about 0.3661 inch outside diameter.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

As do the Easton Full Bores......


----------



## code red archer (Apr 20, 2013)

If u go max diameter u cannot use arrow wraps because it put u over the max diameter if u hit a soft spot and Barry the arrow to the wrap


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

rdneck - what equipment division you shoot in? Any size arrow is legal for anything in Ontario except as I listed for the FITA rounds for the FITA divisions (compound/recurve).

If you do want a FITA-legal all-carbon 9.3 shaft there are lots to choose from. Fatboy, CXL PRO, CX X-Buster, GT22, Victory 22 and 23, the new DCA "Target" (I think), a few others.

code red - yes, you can use wraps even if they make part of the shaft bigger than 9.3mm - there's a limit on the wrap length, can't remember what it is, but they are allowed.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Compound. In 3D, hunter but want to try shooting open class.
I am planning on shooting indoors this winter.
I want an arrow I can shoot for both instead of dropping an additional $200 on some of the bigger arrows that are not legal for other shoots. 

Here is some info on the wraps. Hope this is relevant. 
http://www.archerycanada.ca/en/judging-and-rules/333-arrow-wrapsize-clarification


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

That link is to an old interpretation of the rule, which has since been changed. The current rule reads as follows:

Book 3, Article 8.3.2.7.1
An arrow consists of a shaft with head (point) nock, fletching and, if desired, cresting. The maximum diameter of arrow
shafts will not exceed 9.3mm (arrow wraps will not be considered as part of this limitation as long they do not extend
further than 22cm toward the point of the arrow when measured from the throat of the nock to the end of the wrap)

Have a look at the Carbon Express CXL Pros. Several spines available, nice and light weight for 3D, but a great indoor FITA-legal arrow. Chris Perkins used them to shoot the indoor world record 599/600


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

That's what I am currently shooting and the more I look around the more I think I will stick with them. 
It's nice to try some different arrows but man o man...gets pricey.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Stash said:


> ...
> Everything else, regardless of the round or equipment class, has the 27XX size limit. You can use 27XX arrows in the recurve and compound divisions for the 3D, 5-ring and Field (IFAA round) championships.


Is there actually a 27xx limit, or is it just that CX and Easton et all haven't come up with a 28 yet?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not sure if it's an actual written rule, but it's generally accepted that no clubs or tournaments will permit bigger than 27. Too much target damage. I'm pretty sure if some company comes up with an arrow bigger than 27XX, the general archery population will rise up in revolt.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Or cheer... heh.


----------

